# The Art of Printmaking



## white (Aug 17, 2010)

I have only had access to a darkroom for 6 months, but in that time I have discovered that I really enjoy making prints. Lately I have been feeling discouraged because I am having difficulty creating prints which have good tonality and are not too dark. I think part of my frustration is because I'm getting better, but also more picky.

Lately I have tried a method of split-filter printing described here and I think it works very well for the most part. I took it one step further and started burning in areas with a #5 contrast filter, and I like being able to darken just shadows, and perhaps dark-midtones. But my prints are still coming out a little too dark, and I wonder if it is because of dry-down?

I've been looking for intermediate-advanced level books that get into the nuts and bolts of darkroom printing, and I can't seem to find any.

Anyway, I wanted to create this thread to serve as a resource and place for experienced printmakers to share their tips and tricks.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 17, 2010)

white said:


> I have only had access to a darkroom for 6 months, but in that time I have discovered that I really enjoy making prints. Lately I have been feeling discouraged because I am having difficulty creating prints which have good tonality and are not too dark. I think part of my frustration is because I'm getting better, but also more picky.
> 
> Lately I have tried a method of split-filter printing described here and I think it works very well for the most part. I took it one step further and started burning in areas with a #5 contrast filter, and I like being able to darken just shadows, and perhaps dark-midtones. But my prints are still coming out a little too dark, and I wonder if it is because of dry-down?
> 
> ...



It is hard to teach all the stuff that goes into printing. You might try Lootens.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 17, 2010)

I always found the best prints come from good negatives.

But there are MANY times I had to save my ass in the darkroom, including multi-filter printing and such.

Still, I worked toward improving my negs, usually with over-exposure and under-development.

The trouble I have with printing "tricks" is repeatability.  When making multiple prints of the same neg in varying sizes, I found it tedious and frustrating, and not always consistent.

What size negs are you working with?  What paper are you printing on?  And what kind of work are you doing?

-Pete


----------



## white (Aug 17, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> What size negs are you working with?  What paper are you printing on?  And what kind of work are you doing?
> 
> -Pete


Right now I'm using 35mm negs, Ilford VC RC Pearl paper, and the work is mostly personal / fine-art.

Also, I'm considering buying these two books:


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Variable-Contrast-Printing-Manual/dp/0240802594/ref=pd_sim_b_5"]The Variable Contrast Printing Manual[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Darkroom-Cookbook-Third-Steve-Anchell/dp/0240810554/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282073521&sr=1-1"]The Darkroom Cookbook, 3rd Ed.[/ame]


----------



## compur (Aug 17, 2010)

white said:


> I've been looking for intermediate-advanced level books that get into the nuts and bolts of darkroom printing, and I can't seem to find any.



_The Variable Contrast Printing Manual_ by Steve Anchell.

_The Elements of Black and White Printing_ by Carson Graves.
_
Post-Exposure: Advanced Techniques for the Photographic Printer_ by Ctein


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 17, 2010)

OK.  Now, of course, I'm sure you're aware of the importance of your enlarger lens...  good quality, keep it clean...

Are you using a condenser head enlarger or diffusion?

I suppose you're not printing much larger than 11x14.

Chemistry?

I just trying to imagine your working conditions to come up with practical suggestions.

-Pete


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 17, 2010)

You may want to look at _Lootens on Photographic Enlarging & Print Quality._

I learned from that book.


----------



## ann (Aug 17, 2010)

you might also check out Larry Bartletts book on "Black And White Phtographic Printing Workshop". He gives some good steps to workon.

also, the Darkroom Cookbook, is a great resource, but it isn't about printing. However, if you want to start mixing your own developers, etc. it has become a must have.

Tim RUdman also has a book on printing techniques, but off the top of my head i don't remember the name, except it isn';t The Toning one.


----------



## white (Aug 18, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> OK.  Now, of course, I'm sure you're aware of the importance of your enlarger lens...  good quality, keep it clean...
> 
> Are you using a condenser head enlarger or diffusion?
> 
> ...


I lucked out and was given most of my darkroom supplies by my father, so for an enlarger I've got a Beseler 67 Color head. I haven't set it up yet. As far as chemistry, I haven't actually developed any rolls at home, (always at school -- they use Sprint developer) so I was going to pick up The Darkroom Cookbook to help with preparation. 

I can't remember what lens I have specifically. It has f/stops from 3.5 to 22, but I don't know if it's 50mm or 80mm. I'm guessing it's 80mm because the f/stops for 50mm usually are 2.8-16, aren't they?

Thanks everyone for all the book suggestions.


----------



## Early (Aug 18, 2010)

[/quote]Right now I'm using 35mm negs, Ilford VC RC Pearl paper, and the work is mostly personal / fine-art.

Also, I'm considering buying these two books:


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Variable-Contrast-Printing-Manual/dp/0240802594/ref=pd_sim_b_5"]The Variable Contrast Printing Manual[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Darkroom-Cookbook-Third-Steve-Anchell/dp/0240810554/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282073521&sr=1-1"]The Darkroom Cookbook, 3rd Ed.[/ame]
[/QUOTE]
Do yourself a favor and try graded papers.  You won't believe the tonal range you get vs the VC's.  Start with 2 and 3.  You can always fiddle with the developer to go higher or lower.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 18, 2010)

white said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > What size negs are you working with?  What paper are you printing on?  And what kind of work are you doing?
> ...





> Do yourself a favor and try graded papers.  You won't believe the tonal range you get vs the VC's.  Start with 2 and 3.  You can always fiddle with the developer to go higher or lower.


Well in the past I would have agreed without reservation, but Ilford Multigrade IV is superb, and almost indistinguishable from Galerie.


----------



## compur (Aug 18, 2010)

> Also, I'm considering buying these two books:
> 
> 
> The Variable Contrast Printing Manual
> The Darkroom Cookbook, 3rd Ed.


Two of my favorite books.


----------

